# Spark SX5 with separate battery pack and multiple battery configurations



## Esko (Sep 13, 2012)

I went to Spark home page and noticed, that there was a new headlamp in selection. Spark SX5. It has a separate battery pack with the ability to use 26650, 3*AA or 3*AAA, and 1-4x18650 or 2-8xCR123 with an optional battery pack. 



Spark home page said:


> Super:350lm
> Max: 180lm
> Med2: 60lm
> Med1:8lm
> ...



Runtime up to 11,5h on Super (with 4x18650). Up to 380 days on low!  

User manual 

Looks like a nice and versatile headlamp. It seems to be that currently there is no information anywhere except at the home page, neither can I see any official announcements yet. The beam profile is not mentioned either. I believe there will be more information soon.

See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm


----------



## Bolster (Sep 13, 2012)

I like it already. Even if I don't buy one I like it. What an excellent work light this could be for anyone who doesn't have to lie down flat. The rear-mount pack disqualifies it for my use, as I must often lie on my back and work over my head...this would create quite the uncomfortable lump. If you could move the location of the battery pack to the side or to the top of the helmet, that would be awesome. 

Been very happy with my SD52, it's my go-to light for crawlspace spelunking. But 3xAA FTW! Would give 170 lm of neutral light for 4+ hours, or 55 lm for 14+ hrs, sweet. An entire long day's work and no cell changes, would be nice. I'd need it floody of course. 

Based on my SD52 experience, I'd expect the actual lm to appear less than published, but with 170 lm you could afford to give up a few.


----------



## jake25 (Sep 13, 2012)

The 18650 battery carrier/pack can be recharged as well. We should have these next week . The 18650 battery pack has a 2m long cord for attachment to belt or etc


----------



## Bolster (Sep 13, 2012)

[OT Jake 25 but if you ever get to ask Xyber whatever happened to the SD5...?]


----------



## jake25 (Sep 13, 2012)

I guess it was just a thought and it was scratched


----------



## rojos (Sep 13, 2012)

Is the lens swappable or is frosted not an option?


----------



## Esko (Sep 13, 2012)

-> Jake

So, the manual pictures a tubular 1-4x18650/2-8xCR123 carrier but the photos show a rechargeable 4x18650 soft bag. Web page talks about 80cm cable, but you say it is 2 meters. Are these two different battery carriers/packs which are both available or have the specs just changed? I also think that the standard rear mount battery pack should have had a sleeve for 1x18650 (and 2xCR123) configurations, too


----------



## jake25 (Sep 13, 2012)

Lens I'm uncertain about. The standard pack is the 3 AA, AAA and 1 26650 pack. The 18650/CR123 pack is extra. From what I understand in my talks with Spark the cable that comes with the 18650 pack is much longer than 8cm, long enough to extend to a belt, maybe not 2m. What I was uncertain about due to lost in translation, was if we could use the standard pack on our belt or not. 1x18650/2xCR123 sleeve isn't out of the question so I will ask him about that.


----------



## Esko (Sep 16, 2012)

I am surprised due to the small amount of responses. This is the very first Spark/ZL style headlamp with a separate battery pack. It is also the most versatile one by a big margin. I remember that in the past when Xyber still was an active member in MarketPlace, some people were requesting these kind of headlamps. Perhaps the lack of communication has had an impact on the interest, too.

Now to the sleeve. Without it, the standard headlamp is only usable with AA, AAA and 26650. If I bought the light, I would make the sleeve myself and use the light with 18650. After all, it is the most powerful commonly used battery option. Personally, I hate long/loose cables and would use the optional package only if I needed the extended high power runtime of 4x18650 battery pack (or possibly if I used the light in very cold environment). So, in my opinion, the sleeve would be a very useful accessory.

On the other hand, I believe I won't be buying this light either. At least not in near future. It looks very nice, but I already have ST6 and SD6 (+optional reflector) and two 1xAA Zebralights. And only one head. My next headlamp is probably a more traditional model with a sturdier headband for more stability, or possibly a self-made headlamp with a non-circular beam or with electric zoom. None of those in near future either.


----------



## jake25 (Sep 16, 2012)

Esko. 18650 can be used without a sleeve due to spring tension according to Xyber. Standard battery pack and 18650 battery pack can be used behind the head or on the belt. Lens is removable like ST6. Cable is 80cm like on the website. Anything I missed?


----------



## Bolster (Sep 16, 2012)

Esko said:


> I am surprised due to the small amount of responses...



I was noticing the same. Looks to be an enthusiast-grade headlamp that does high-demand, long-run, cave lamp style duty. What might be holding people back? The cable probably has an impact. I wonder how many people think, "what I have now is good enough, and no cable." I do have questions about the future of battery-pack-in-back style headlamps, when 200 lumens for nearly and hour from a single AA becomes normative. Maybe battery-back lamps will become more niche products, or work-related products. 

If Spark wants to sell a gazillion headlamps, they need to design compact 1AA and 1AAA headlamps, sit back, and let the cash roll in. That's where the market seems to be.

But...I gotta say, I like this concept. If I can move that battery pack elsewhere from the back, then...possibilities. For me it would be AAs...no interest in multiple 18650s near my head or elsewhere on body. 

Need to know beam style (if it's a spot/spill, then no sale) and price, of course.


----------



## jake25 (Sep 16, 2012)

Bolster said:


> I was noticing the same. Looks to be an enthusiast-grade headlamp that does high-demand, long-run, cave lamp style duty. What might be holding people back? The cable probably has an impact. I wonder how many people think, "what I have now is good enough, and no cable." I do have questions about the future of battery-pack-in-back style headlamps, when 200 lumens for nearly and hour from a single AA becomes normative. Maybe battery-back lamps will become more niche products, or work-related products.
> 
> If Spark wants to sell a gazillion headlamps, they need to design compact 1AA and 1AAA headlamps, sit back, and let the cash roll in. That's where the market seems to be.
> 
> ...



Like this?


----------



## Bolster (Sep 16, 2012)

One more comment. The cable needs to run _inside_ a channel of the headband. Basically you need a long "pocket," or a velcro cover, or whatnot, to cover up that cable. As is that thing would be snagging on everything when I do crawlspace work.


----------



## jake25 (Sep 16, 2012)

Bolster said:


> One more comment. The cable needs to run _inside_ a channel of the headband. Basically you need a long "pocket," or a velcro cover, or whatnot, to cover up that cable. As is that thing would be snagging on everything when I do crawlspace work.


Bolster that is the exact same idea I gave to Spark but they didn't act upon it.


----------



## Bolster (Sep 16, 2012)

jake25 said:


> Like this?



...but compact.


----------



## Bolster (Sep 16, 2012)

jake25 said:


> Bolster that is the exact same idea I gave to Spark but they didn't act upon it.



Not surprised! Headlamp manufacturers are into designing the light, I'm sure, not the headband. The headband probably gets secondary attention.


----------



## Mooreshire (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm hoping to hear that it has a user-serviceable cable. For me these days, if breaking the cord ends the life of the light then I won't bite. The same would apply to any light where the cable goes through the elastic (which is indeed a fine idea) - that elastic still needs to be easy to replace when it wears out before the light does.

I prefer rapid switching from flood to spot, and removing and pocketing a reflector or a diffuser doesn't meet that criteria for me. I think that a 4x18650 arrangement should have been the main design, not some optional add-on. This light wishes it was a half-priced Kavelight or Stenlight, but it isn't. It's surely better than an H7, but only because it doesn't have a hinge or a plastic head. 

It will have to cost less than $150 _with _the extra accessories before I would consider it a contender.

That is the problem with trying to make an enthusiast-grade headlamp though... we enthusiasts have impossible and quite personal combinations of requirements and we already own lots of lights. :naughty:


----------



## Esko (Sep 17, 2012)

jake25 said:


> Standard battery pack and 18650 battery pack can be used behind the head or on the belt.



Ok. Once I saw the tubular pack in manual, I thought about that. But 4x18650 is quite a lot bigger than 1x26650 and I thought that it wouldn't fit the holder. Well, silicone is flexible... Not sure how many people would like to have a 4x18650 pack in their head though.

It is good to know that 18650 can be used in standard pack without a sleeve. However, if it is something that Spark is not ready to advertise in official specs, it doesn't sound like a very good solution anyway.



Bolster said:


> The cable needs to run _inside_ a channel of the headband. Basically you need a long "pocket," or a velcro cover, or whatnot, to cover up that cable.



+1 for covered wiring. Not a must for me, but certainly an attraction. However, even though the cables are not covered, they should be well attached to the headband. IMHO the "hooks" seen in the pictures don't look good. Might be ok with the standard pack, but I don't think they work well with the extension cable. If I saw those before, I would have suggested to check (for example) Petzl Myo RXP as a good example of how to do it.

See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm




Bolster said:


> Not surprised! Headlamp manufacturers are into designing the light, I'm sure, not the headband. The headband probably gets secondary attention.



This seems to be unfortunately true. And this is the main reason why I wrote that my next headlamp will most likely be something else than Spark or ZL. I am especially disappointed with ZL headbands. They are too flimsy and the material is low quality. It seems to stretch easily. ZL lovers would probably say that extra headbands are cheap, but I don't want to be buying extras, I want it to be done well. Spark headbands are better but not good either. I find myself keeping them looser than I'd like to, in order to prevent stretching.

I have no experience in high quality headlamps like Lupine or Scurion, but after using Spark and ZL, if I were a headlamp manufacturer I would be paying special attention to headbands. It seems to be clearly a weak spot. Another thing is that this is the first Spark/ZL headlamp that has clearly been designed to be a headlamp. The previous ones (especially Zebralights) are a lot like flashlights that have been attached to simple and cheap headbands. The only difference is that the led and the side button have switched their place.


----------



## f22shift (Sep 17, 2012)

What's that on the right? Is it a 3 aaa or 1aa. If 1aa it needs to go on a diet. 


jake25 said:


> Like this?


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 17, 2012)

Waiting for Spark to make an 1AA, 90 degree flood, add-on adapter with reflector to give it some throw, XP-G2, with current magnetic add-on to the tail and a clip. BINGO!


----------



## Bolster (Sep 17, 2012)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Waiting for Spark to make an 1AA, 90 degree flood, add-on adapter with reflector to give it some throw, XP-G2, with current magnetic add-on to the tail and a clip. BINGO!



Agreed! :twothumbs That would have been the SD5, I think. 

I'm afraid they'll go with the "emitter in the center of the body" design, which would make for a very bulky 1AA lamp. But we have word from Jake25 that the SD5 idea is a goner.


----------



## jake25 (Sep 17, 2012)

I never said it was a goner  but you guys think it's too big?


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 17, 2012)

jake25 said:


> you guys think it's too big?



Heck yea if you compare it to Zebralight H series. Most of us likes outdoor activities; we like things compact, light weight and easy to pocket or wear. We like to feel like we are not wearing a headlamp at all. Putting on a bulky headlamp makes me look like I work in a coal mine.


----------



## Bolster (Sep 17, 2012)

jake25 said:


> I never said it was a goner  but you guys think it's too big?



True, you said it was "scratched." I assumed the rest. 

Yes, way too big for a 1AA light. I thought that was an SD6 you were showing for size next to the AA.


----------



## beast1210 (Oct 1, 2012)

anyone know the diameter of the reflector of sx5 V.S. the sd52


----------



## Sternwanderer (Oct 11, 2012)

I wrote a review about the SX 5 in the german flashlight community: http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/s...mpe-xm-l-tausendundeiner-stromversorgung.html

MAybe with google translator it is helpful for you.


----------



## Changchung (Oct 11, 2012)

Sternwanderer said:


> I wrote a review about the SX 5 in the german flashlight community: http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/s...mpe-xm-l-tausendundeiner-stromversorgung.html
> 
> MAybe with google translator it is helpful for you.



Thanks, but. Cant see the pics. Maybe because I am not register?


SFMI4UT


----------



## asval (Oct 11, 2012)

Changchung said:


> Thanks, but. Cant see the pics. Maybe because I am not register?
> 
> 
> SFMI4UT



I couldn't see them either, until I registered after doing a little guesswork and some google translate for the question. 

There's pictures of the light and a couple of beamshots comparing the zebralight SC600 and the spark against a background of what I'm assuming is a projector screen. Would post pictures, but I don't know if our friend would like that. 

Good place to look at beamshots.
http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/beamshot-vergleiche/14631-beamshotschiessen-arzt-kommt.html


----------



## asval (Oct 20, 2012)

I managed to find another review that looks promising and makes the lamp rather tempting

http://taschenlampen-tests.de/?p=10343

I would like to know if the 18650 pack can be used with unprotected cells before I decide wether I should but this lamp or just get a 4 sevens quark X AA with the prism kit (plus colored/filter lenses) and the $20 fenix headband. Their both around the same price, but the spark offers battery versatility and amazing running times on moonmode, while the 4sevens/fenix kit offers more versatility in the ways that I can mount the light and it has the colored lenses. 

So many desicions and I'd still need to find a way to place a green filter on the spark.:thinking:


----------



## degarb (Oct 20, 2012)

I like the multiple power idea. Looks like an actual reflector to get a practical column of light that shows detail of things more than a few feet infront of you. Both essential.

I wonder what the lux at 1 meter for each setting. The respective tailcap draw (to get idea of runtime and usefulness for detail work) for each configuration.


I would also be more inclined to buy if it were an xp-g2, rather than xm-l (worse color and throw). 

Just found this topic, so still need to research price.

On a side note, I just discovered (duh!) that any 3 AA with circular tube can easily be converted into 18650 with plastic epoxy, elastic, and tinfoil!


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 31, 2012)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Waiting for Spark to make an 1AA, 90 degree flood, add-on adapter with reflector to give it some throw, XP-G2, with current magnetic add-on to the tail and a clip. BINGO!





Bolster said:


> Agreed! :twothumbs That would have been the SD5, I think.
> 
> I'm afraid they'll go with the "emitter in the center of the body" design, which would make for a very bulky 1AA lamp. But we have word from Jake25 that the SD5 idea is a goner.





jake25 said:


> I never said it was a goner  but you guys think it's too big?



Any updates/words of a new AA headlamp close to what I mentioned from Spark?


----------



## asval (Oct 31, 2012)

degarb said:


> I like the multiple power idea. Looks like an actual reflector to get a practical column of light that shows detail of things more than a few feet infront of you. Both essential.
> 
> I wonder what the lux at 1 meter for each setting. The respective tailcap draw (to get idea of runtime and usefulness for detail work) for each configuration.
> 
> ...



I've only been able to find some bits and pieces from german reviews. 

first



> Current consumption:
> 
> "Measured with a full Spark 2600mAh Battery:
> 
> ...



second



> *Transit time 18650-battery (AW, 2.600mAh):
> *On power: 1,250 lux
> after 5 minutes: 1,240 lux
> after 15 minutes: 1,230 lux
> ...





> *Transit time AA batteries (Sanyo Eneloop, 2,000 mAh):* On power: 1,250 lux
> after 5 minutes: 1,240 lux
> after 15 minutes: 1,230 lux
> after 30 minutes: 1,220 lux
> ...


----------



## Bolster (Nov 5, 2012)

So...nobody on this forum bought an SX-5 yet? The price is right at $75, I think. 

What holds me back is, often I have to lie on the ground and look up. A battery pack on the back of the head would be seriously in the way. How difficult to relocate the battery pack? Also I'm a little concerned about the wire that seems to be flopping around, not as contained as I'd like it to be. I can see me catching that wire on stuff.

But according to hkequipment.net, 170 lumens for over 4 hours...and 55 lumens for over 14 hrs...on 3xAA, that would be very, very nice. 

What's the beam shape? Search-light spot/spill, or work-light flood?

EDIT: Spot/spill, (mostly spot, not much spill) see it here. OK. Nice light, but not for me. Need flood.

This looks like a search/rescue or night-bikers light to me. Competing with the Fenix headlamps.


----------



## Elitl (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, I just received mine last week.

I bought the optional extension cable too, so I can use it with the battery pack in a pocket. Not too much hassle reallocating. 
The long cable is something bothersome (as expected in a no compact headlight, it remembers me the Fenix TK20) but nothing to worry about in my opinion. 

I have paired this headlamp with a 26650 from DX, but it can work too with a single 18650 (with a hand made cut tube) 3xAA or 3xAAA.

The runtime is excellent (at least on paper) and the beam is fine for my taste, with a big hotspot and a somehow narrow spill, but usable.

A few pics (sorry, excuse the quality of beamshot) 







Close-up to the led






With the extension cable






Beamshot at 2,5m from the corner.






180 days at 0,5 lumens with one 26650...that´s something


----------



## Bolster (Nov 6, 2012)

!s the bezel permanently sealed? Or can you pull out the reflector to make it a floody light?


----------



## asval (Nov 6, 2012)

Elitl said:


> Yes, I just received mine last week.
> 
> I bought the optional extension cable too, so I can use it with the battery pack in a pocket. Not too much hassle reallocating.
> The long cable is something bothersome (as expected in a no compact headlight, it remembers me the Fenix TK20) but nothing to worry about in my opinion.
> ...



nice pics, how's the moonlight/lowest mode? can you read with it?


----------



## Elitl (Nov 6, 2012)

Bolster said:


> !s the bezel permanently sealed? Or can you pull out the reflector to make it a floody light?



A fair question. Yes, it´s possible to remove the bezel and pull out the reflector. However it´s a operation to be done at home because the risk of losing the parts in the process.

I made a few pics






Yes, the glass (and o-ring) are on, but the o-ring seems to be a bit loose.






The beamshot has changed to a big cone of light of 80º or 90º (like the original spill) but it´s not a wall of light because the led is recessed into the headlamp.









asval said:


> nice pics, how's the moonlight/lowest mode? can you read with it?



I suppose that with night adapted eyes it´s possible to read with it, but I have tried and I can barely read with my old eyes...:candle:


----------



## Bolster (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow. That turns into a very nice flood. And 80 degrees is the angle so many people seem to like for a flood (much groaning at the 120 flood of the new H502). Thanks very much for the experiment and the photo. This light goes back into the "want" list for me.


----------



## Mooreshire (Nov 12, 2012)

I was skeptical at first, but now I'm considering getting one. The price turned out to be right and it seems quite rugged.


----------



## Peter mport (Nov 16, 2012)

Why is the cree xml in the sx5 only rated at 350 lumens and everyother torch you at look rate at around them at 1000 lumens, I understand that they might of under driven it and if they have why have they done it by so moch ?


----------



## rojos (Nov 17, 2012)

Peter mport said:


> Why is the cree xml in the sx5 only rated at 350 lumens and everyother torch you at look rate at around them at 1000 lumens, I understand that they might of under driven it and if they have why have they done it by so moch ?



Well, "everyother torch" that claims to deliver 1000 lumens don't come close to actually delivering 1000 lumens.


----------



## Peter mport (Nov 17, 2012)

rojos said:


> Well, "everyother torch" that claims to deliver 1000 lumens don't come close to actually delivering 1000 lumens.



I wasn't going to about your usual ebay lights I was talking about the reputable companies that have those claims even Cree them self rate it over 1000 lumens.


----------



## rojos (Nov 17, 2012)

Peter mport said:


> I wasn't going to about your usual ebay lights I was talking about the reputable companies that have those claims



Do you have any examples of "reputable" companies that claim 1000 lumens for a single emitter headlamp?


----------



## Peter mport (Nov 17, 2012)

rojos said:


> Do you have any examples of "reputable" companies that claim 1000 lumens for a single emitter headlamp?



I know this thread is about a single emitter headlamp, But a was talking about the xml in general be it a head or hand held torch which there are numerous people on here who make and sell them


----------



## rojos (Nov 17, 2012)

Peter mport said:


> I know this thread is about a single emitter headlamp, But a was talking about the xml in general be it a head or hand held torch which there are numerous people on here who make and sell them



What are the names of these "numerous people" who make and sell 1000 lumen single XML lights?


----------



## asval (Nov 26, 2012)

Just bought the Spark from going gear, it was hard to resist for $60 :rock:


----------



## Bolster (Dec 3, 2012)

I could not resist, either. A NW on its way.

It was Elitl's beamshot that got me.


----------



## B0wz3r (Dec 10, 2012)

I normally dislike external battery packs, but the beam profile is very appealing... I like the idea of a narrower beam with a very large hotspot in it. I also find the design aesthetics of the emitter/light-engine housing appealing as well. Sounds like a bargain too.


----------



## Bolster (Dec 10, 2012)

I'd like to semi permanently mount mine to a hat/cap/helmet. Any ideas? I want to just grab the cap/helmet and have it on. The cap/helmet would need to have enough rigidity to hold the headlamp without collapsing (so it would need to be a rigid plastic something-or-other) but lighter than a climbing helmet, because I don't need padding or protection. 

Ideas? So far best idea I've had is a bump cap. A hard hat is too high profile. 

(And I will be pulling the reflector first thing, flood addict that I am.)

No reports until after Christmas, as someone is 'getting this for me.'


----------



## ryguy24000 (Dec 10, 2012)

This looks like a nice headlamp, but I am a little apprehensive to pull the trigger. I have had some bad luck with Spark head lamps. the latest is a problem is with my ST5. Now it won't work properly with NiMh batteries. only goes in the first two modes. No med 2 or high!! My SD52 is very querky sometimes takes multiple tries to get it on. And my first ST5 stopped working with Lion batteries and flickered. These issues forced me to buy Zebra's for Christmas gifts instead of Sparks.


----------



## B0wz3r (Dec 10, 2012)

Bolster said:


> I'd like to semi permanently mount mine to a hat/cap/helmet. Any ideas? I want to just grab the cap/helmet and have it on. The cap/helmet would need to have enough rigidity to hold the headlamp without collapsing (so it would need to be a rigid plastic something-or-other) but lighter than a climbing helmet, because I don't need padding or protection.
> 
> Ideas? So far best idea I've had is a bump cap. A hard hat is too high profile.
> 
> ...



You lucky dog! I have to admit I've been feeling the need for more run-time with my H51w and my ST5-190nw, particularly when I'm working in my shop in the garage, or doing chores around the house after dark.

Now I'm torn... I was leaning toward an ST6-460 but the possibility of using AA's is very appealing... 

For your uses, B, I'd think a bump cap would be enough to hold the light and battery pack. But are you considering it as a work light? The BP will certainly get in the way then, unless you're going to belt carry it with the extension cable. That might be a solution for me for working in my garage (which is not illuminated nearly as well as I would like) to get the run times I want, and in that case I wouldn't mind the external battery pack. But, I'd never use it for anything else but the most simple or sedentary outdoors activities, like biking, hiking, etc., because the battery pack and cord just get in the way too much for my liking.

Anyway, when you get it, let us know what it's like and how it works for you. I can easily find a justification for getting this light... Yes, Dear... I "needed" it for doing chores and working in the garage at night! Yeah, right... sure, she'd buy that!!!


----------



## Bolster (Dec 12, 2012)

B0wz3r said:


> That might be a solution for me for working in my garage (which is not illuminated nearly as well as I would like) to get the run times I want, and in that case I wouldn't mind the external battery pack.



Oddly, this very use is what pushed me over the edge. Recently moved, new "old" house, insufficiently lit everywhere (amazing how people used to live), and the garage is lit by a single dim bulb on one wall. I was using all my ZLs on high and swapping out every few hours. Both near AND far work was required, and I kept wishing I had "more power." One of my family got lazy and purchased a gift for herself "from me" so I returned the favor and purchased a gift for myself "from her." 

I cheated a little--there is that one-week grace period where you can return/replace a Spark, so I fired it up to make sure it worked. It's sweet; with the reflector pulled, imagine a superbright H501 beam. Plan to run on 3AAs. 

Also ordered a bump cap for semi-permanent mounting. It's too large to wear comfortably and unobtrusively on the bare head, IMO.


----------



## B0wz3r (Dec 12, 2012)

Bolster said:


> Oddly, this very use is what pushed me over the edge. Recently moved, new "old" house, insufficiently lit everywhere (amazing how people used to live), and the garage is lit by a single dim bulb on one wall. I was using all my ZLs on high and swapping out every few hours. Both near AND far work was required, and I kept wishing I had "more power." One of my family got lazy and purchased a gift for herself "from me" so I returned the favor and purchased a gift for myself "from her."
> 
> I cheated a little--there is that one-week grace period where you can return/replace a Spark, so I fired it up to make sure it worked. It's sweet; with the reflector pulled, imagine a superbright H501 beam. Plan to run on 3AAs.
> 
> Also ordered a bump cap for semi-permanent mounting. It's too large to wear comfortably and unobtrusively on the bare head, IMO.



Sounds like a perfect solution. Now I _really_ want one too!  I've got a bump-cap sitting down in my garage I could use for it... that'd be a nice alternative to having to carry extra 'loops' in a pocket and swapping one out every 45 min... plus, it'd save me $25 over the ST6-460, as well as the cost of an extra cell. 

Let me know how it works out for you, B-ster... if you can get any kind of beam shot for us, please share!


----------



## florinache (Dec 13, 2012)

I wonder why is the SX5 cheaper than the ST6...


----------



## B0wz3r (Jan 9, 2013)

florinache said:


> I wonder why is the SX5 cheaper than the ST6...



I'd imagine there's less material in the light itself, and less machining that needs to be done, which lowers the overall manufacturing costs.

I'm still torn between the SX5-320nw and the ST6-460nw. I was comparing the run times of them between the 3xAA and 1x18650 and the ST6 beats the SX5 on most settings. Add the lack of an external battery pack, and the higher output, and I'm leaning back toward the ST6-460nw. The main appeal of the SX5 in comparison, as far as I can tell, is the option of the 18650 battery pack for really long run-times, like for caving, and the ease of use that AA's provide.


----------



## Bolster (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry I'm late with my review. I've been moving residences and just finding the computer, camera, and headlamp in one room is difficult. At any rate I have been using the SX5 quite a bit. Formulating my report.

EDIT: Now posted as Spark SX5 Mini Review.


----------



## eh4 (Jan 16, 2013)

Link please Bolster, I looked for it but missed it... and search isn't easy on this phone.


----------



## beast1210 (Jan 16, 2013)

eh4 said:


> Link please Bolster, I looked for it but missed it... and search isn't easy on this phone.




http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?352800-Spark-SX5-Mini-Review


----------



## dparr (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info. :thumbsup: 

I just pulled the trigger on a Spark SX5.

I needed a spare caving light and this seem to be just what I was looking for. It might just replace my main lamp. I was surprised that it was only $75.

Now for the wait.


----------



## Louisanna155 (Jan 16, 2013)

looks great, can the batteries be used for a long time?


----------



## eh4 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks beast.


----------



## Bolster (Jan 17, 2013)

Questions about the SX5: 

So, regardless of which cells you use (whether 3 AAAs or four 18650s) to power, the top lumens is always 350 for the cool and 320 for the neutral? It never goes brighter with more power? Just longer runtimes?

Would it be possible to convert the separate battery pack (designed for 18650s) into a 4AA battery pack? That should still be below maximum voltage at 6V even if wired in series.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jan 17, 2013)

Bolster said:


> Questions about the SX5:
> 
> So, regardless of which cells you use (whether 3 AAAs or four 18650s) to power, the top lumens is always 350 for the cool and 320 for the neutral? It never goes brighter with more power? Just longer runtimes?
> 
> Would it be possible to convert the separate battery pack (designed for 18650s) into a 4AA battery pack? That should still be below maximum voltage at 6V even if wired in series.



Since the only difference is run time, it probably uses a buck driver (if I'm remembering my driver circuits correctly), to be able to handle the voltage range for everything from 3xAA to 4x18650. Whether it carries voltage in series or not is a crucial assumption though, but you're much more knowledgeable about that kind of stuff than I am. I suppose one of us could fire off an email to Spark to ask, or PM Jake25 to ask.


----------



## dparr (Jan 18, 2013)

jake25 said:


> Esko. 18650 can be used without a sleeve due to spring tension according to Xyber. Standard battery pack and 18650 battery pack can be used behind the head or on the belt. Lens is removable like ST6. Cable is 80cm like on the website. Anything I missed?



Does anybody know what kind of run times the SX5 will get with a single 18650?

Would it be somewhere between the 3AA pack and a single 26650?

I'm trying to decide what battery/batteries options would be best for my use.

I'll be using it for cave trips that go up to 12 hours. I've always been a AA guy but I'm willing to change if I get more efficient run times. My SX5 is comming in tomorrow.


----------



## Bolster (Jan 18, 2013)

dparr said:


> Does anybody know what kind of run times the SX5 will get with a single 18650?



Wouldn't a single 18650 yield one quarter of four 18650s, as published? If so, (for neutral):

4 x 18650 = 320lm / 11.5 hours, 170lm / 25 hours, 55lm / 86 hours, ...

So, 1x18650 = 2.9h, 6.2h, and 21.5h. So about 1/3 more than 3AAs.

What level were you thinking you'd mostly use it on, over 12 hours? Carry 1 26650 in the light and one spare, and you'd have 170 lumens for 20 hours (nice buffer zone there in case something goes awry).

Not much perceptual difference between the 320/(350 cool) and the 170/(180 cool) lumen settings, btw. It's there, but hardly worth the decrease in runtime. The 170 setting seems to be the "bang for the buck" setting IMO.

One more question: Do you really want to put a single 18650 in the tube, alone? I know spring pressure is reported by the mfg to keep it there but...if you get a good bump? Why not make a sleeve for your single 18650 so it can't move around?

And...why doesn't Spark make a smaller, slimmer battery tube that would hold one 18650?


----------



## Bolster (Jan 18, 2013)

B0wz3r said:


> Since the only difference is run time, it probably uses a buck driver (if I'm remembering my driver circuits correctly), to be able to handle the voltage range for everything from 3xAA to 4x18650. Whether it carries voltage in series or not is a crucial assumption though, but you're much more knowledgeable about that kind of stuff than I am.



Not! I'm ignorant. I'm just assuming if you wire 4x1.5v eneloops in series you get 6V which is under the 6.8V printed on the light. Of course that's a lot of make-work to add one cell, it's easier just to change out, or to use a higher power cell. I've sworn off li-ions next to my brain, but now I'm thinking I might allow a single li-ion on my hip, so am contemplating this crazy 26650 option...


----------



## dparr (Jan 19, 2013)

Bolster said:


> Wouldn't a single 18650 yield one quarter of four 18650s, as published? If so, (for neutral):
> 
> 4 x 18650 = 320lm / 11.5 hours, 170lm / 25 hours, 55lm / 86 hours, ...
> 
> ...



Thank you for your answer. It's just what I wanted to hear.

So, just to throw all of the figures out for one 18650 in the cool white SX5:

350lm / 2.9 Hours
180lm / 6.2 Hours
60lm / 21.5 Hours
8lm / 10 Days
.5lm / 95 Days

I will mostly run on the 180lm and 60lm settings depending on passage size.

I was also concerned about about only spring tension holding the 18650 in place.

I found and I plan on getting one of these:
http://dx.com/p/18650-to-26650-battery-converter-case-sleeve-white-94487
So I would have a 18650 tube within a 26650 tube.

I will soon be getting a couple of 18650's and a charger. Any recommendations?

Thanks again.


----------



## Stanley_BA (May 22, 2013)

Did anybody who owns this headlamp try to measure the currents? I bought the SX5 NW, and I was surprised about the not very big difference in light between the 8lm and 55lm mode. And when I measured the current from fresh battery, it is 25mA and 52mA respectively. This is relation 1:2 which doesn´t correspond with the relation from the manufacturer which is cca. 1:11. Is my light defective or are the other also like this?
(my complete currents are as follows from low to super mode: 1,4mA - 25mA - 52mA - 460 mA - 921 mA)


----------



## jbhubbell (May 22, 2013)

Esko said:


> I am surprised due to the small amount of responses. This is the very first Spark/ZL style headlamp with a separate battery pack. It is also the most versatile one by a big margin. I remember that in the past when Xyber still was an active member in MarketPlace, some people were requesting these kind of headlamps. Perhaps the lack of communication has had an impact on the interest, too.
> 
> Now to the sleeve. Without it, the standard headlamp is only usable with AA, AAA and 26650. If I bought the light, I would make the sleeve myself and use the light with 18650. After all, it is the most powerful commonly used battery option. Personally, I hate long/loose cables and would use the optional package only if I needed the extended high power runtime of 4x18650 battery pack (or possibly if I used the light in very cold environment). So, in my opinion, the sleeve would be a very useful accessory.
> 
> On the other hand, I believe I won't be buying this light either. At least not in near future. It looks very nice, but I already have ST6 and SD6 (+optional reflector) and two 1xAA Zebralights. And only one head. My next headlamp is probably a more traditional model with a sturdier headband for more stability, or possibly a self-made headlamp with a non-circular beam or with electric zoom. None of those in near future either.



As a fellow sd6 owner i wont be buying one either. The reason this is not very interesting is the lack of light and the lack of different beams. I guess as a cave light it would suffice 75% of the time, but what about when i need real power to see down a pit or some borehole a couple hundred feet? I dont need my weakest lamp bringing 4 big batteries with it.its like dating a fat girl with tiny boobs.


----------



## Trevtrain (May 23, 2013)

Stanley_BA said:


> Did anybody who owns this headlamp try to measure the currents? I bought the SX5 NW, and I was surprised about the not very big difference in light between the 8lm and 55lm mode. And when I measured the current from fresh battery, it is 25mA and 52mA respectively. This is relation 1:2 which doesn´t correspond with the relation from the manufacturer which is cca. 1:11. Is my light defective or are the other also like this?
> (my complete currents are as follows from low to super mode: 1,4mA - 25mA - 52mA - 460 mA - 921 mA)



I received mine yesterday. (NW emitter)
Tailcap current readings as follows:
(New) Sanyo 2600 unprotected cell @ 4.20V - 1.6mA, 16.5mA, 92mA, 398mA, 740mA
12 month old protected panasonic @ 4.02V - 1.6mA, 17.8mA, 86mA, 550mA, 895mA

Added
On 3*AA Eneloops @ about 1.38V each - 1.6mA, 17.4mA, 89mA, 547mA, 784mA


----------



## Trevtrain (May 23, 2013)

*Critics of the low output*

I think some of the people criticizing the relatively low output (for an XM-L) may do to keep in mind what Spark have managed to offer here. 

At the risk of sounding like a proper Spark fanboi (not true, this is my first purchase of their product) perhaps you could consider that they seem to have been trying for a light that will take almost any kind of battery you want to put in it whilst still offering usable output and worthwhile runtime.

I thinks someone described it as the "swiss army knife of battery options" but I'm too lazy to go dig up the exact quote at the moment.

This light will run on 3*AAA, 3*AA, 1*18650, 1*26650 or even 4*18650 if you spring for the optional battery holder. In fact I'm not sure you couldn't get it to run on beans with a few tweaks! The "fat girl" referenced above gives you something like an 11 hour runtime on Max or 25 hours on High. If long hiking, canoeing, caving, cycling, camping, etc trips are your flavour then how is this not a good thing? :shrug:

More impressive is that there is NO apparent drop in output performance with the AAA cells (except perhaps if you were silly enough to use Alkalines instead of NiMH). This is in stark contrast to a lot of lights that are simply workable on NiMH but only really get up to speed on Li-Ions. :thumbsup:

So with a tailcap draw approaching 1A, that is already more than 1C for AAA cells and about 0.5C for Eneloop AAs. Buy not making this a 1000 lumen powerhouse they avoid the inevitable complaints about what a miserable runtime the light has on high with "regular" batteries, etc.

What could they realistically do for those who want more, other than to offer another model with higher output which runs on 18650 or larger only. Wait a minute - DOH, didn't they actually do this as the ST6 and SD6? 

I think if you are not satisfied with the output, then buy/keep using the more powerful models and be happy.

If you want to peer several hundred feet down a borehole, I really question whether the headlamp form-factor is the appropriate tool anyway. Couldn't you just carry a dedicated hand-held thrower with wrist lanyard and do the job properly?

Anyway, I looked about at quite a few models before settling on this one and so far I'm happy with what it is. I have brighter hand-held lights but this one is intended to supplement them, not replace them.


----------



## uk_caver (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Critics of the low output*

If someone really wants to look down deep shafts or up high avens, then a small light using an XML in an OP reflector would seem a fairly interesting choice.

Even using a rather larger diameter smooth reflector, I'm personally not entirely decided between XP-G(2) and XP-E(2) as my preferred emitter for a caving light spot beam - the former gives a nicer beam for lighting the near-to-middle distance, the latter for real distance work.


----------



## B0wz3r (May 29, 2013)

jbhubbell said:


> As a fellow sd6 owner i wont be buying one either. The reason this is not very interesting is the lack of light and the lack of different beams. I guess as a cave light it would suffice 75% of the time, but what about when i need real power to see down a pit or some borehole a couple hundred feet? I dont need my weakest lamp bringing 4 big batteries with it.its like dating a fat girl with tiny boobs.



4x18650 won't give you enough run-time for caving?


----------



## cxax (Oct 29, 2015)

Sorry for digging out such an ancient thread.

Does any of you have/use the AC adaptor for 18650 battery pack? The battery pack can be used with 1 to 4 18650 batteries to run the lamp but how about the charging? The AC adaptor is 2A, does it mean it gives 2A to single 18650 and 0.5A to four 18650?


----------



## Father Azmodius (Oct 29, 2015)

I have the pack, but not the adapter. I just pull them and charge outside of the holder.


----------



## Trevtrain (Oct 29, 2015)

All cells are parallel so any current applied will be split across whatever number of cells you have in the carrier. So you are correct, it would be 2A to a single cell and 0.5A to four.

I don't have the "AC adaptor pack" and nor can I find much information about it. Is it a proper "charger" with 4.20V termination?

I either remove the cells and charge them individually or hook a Cottonpickers charger with alligator clips to the carrier. As the maximum current on my CP charger is only 700mA, this method is very slow and really best suited to solar charging when regular AC is not available.


----------



## cxax (Oct 30, 2015)

Trevtrain said:


> All cells are parallel so any current applied will be split across whatever number of cells you have in the carrier. So you are correct, it would be 2A to a single cell and 0.5A to four.


I have just received the same reply from Spark.



Trevtrain said:


> I don't have the "AC adaptor pack" and nor can I find much information about it. Is it a proper "charger" with 4.20V termination?


This is genuine Spark adaptor, well at least the cable , as it is labelled as: HXY-042V2000A. Although it is a wall charger with dedicated cable, not a cradle type charger. There is a dicrepancy in information about this charger, one says it's ok and one it's not. Well I will give it a try. Hopefully the external battery pack will not turn into a pipe bomb


----------



## cxax (Oct 31, 2015)

After a sleepless night I can finally add few words to this discussion.

The charger is rated 2A thus I decided to start with two 18650 to obtain approximately 1A charging current. I used the dedicated charger, 4x18650 battery pack and two (brand new) Keeppower 3400mAh batteries. I started to charge about 10pm and the green light appeared about 5am (next time I will use a stopwatch), which was a little bit longer than I expected. I measured the voltage and it was 4.12V on both batteries. Thus my multimeter is not accurate enough (unlikely) or the charger terminates at 4.12V. It seems it is safe. Next time I will try to do more accurate measurements.


----------

